# Is my cat 'Pinking Up?'



## CatDadBeau (Dec 1, 2019)

Hello all! So I recently began fostering the sweetest little kitty, but upon picking her up animal control seemed to believe she was pregnant. I took her to a stand up clinic at a tractor supply, and they also seemed to think she was pregnant. As you can see in the pictures below, her nipples are tinted pink and swollen to a larger size than normal cat nipples, but I'm still unsure if this confirms that she's pregnant. If she is, I do not plan to abort spay. Her abdomen definitely seems distended, but in the back of my head I'm paranoid that maybe she's just a little bit on the chubbier side. I've done a very wide amount of research on taking care of pregnant kitties, so I'm all ready for that part, I just need a firm opinion on whether or not she is actually pregnant. Thank you in advance!! :laugh:


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would agree, yes she looks pregnant, so you likely have about 7-8 weeks to delivery. Give us an update.


----------

